# Carombola Beach Resort St. Croix on hold



## Larry (May 5, 2012)

I have never been to St. Croix but just saw a 1BR available at the Renaissance Carombola Beach resort and have placed it on 24 hour hold with RCI.

Recent reviews of resort seem very good just not sure about St. Croix. I have been to several Caribbean Islands including, Aruba (several times), St. Lucia, Barbados, Punta Cana, St. Marteen, Grand Cayman,Jamaica, Antiqua and Puerto Rico. I loved all of my previous trips and each have had their own special features but just looking for something new.

Should I confirm this exchange? What is there to do in St. Croix. Any special features about the resort and the Island. Any negatives?

We love sailing, swimming, snorkling and have gone parasailing and zip lining as well as just relaxing on the beach.


----------



## Quilter (May 6, 2012)

I asked similar questions earlier this year on this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165214


----------



## Anne S (May 6, 2012)

Take it! You won't be disappointed! I gather that you have read my review dated Jan. 8, 2010 (I forgot to add the date of our stay, which was tow glorious weeks in July 2009).  We own in Aruba, have been to over twenty Caribbean islands (many more than once), and St. Croix ranks in the top five on my list.

I loved the resort, after getting over the disappointment of being assigned a studio insted of the one bedroom that were were supposed to get. However, the location of our unit couldn't be beat, and since it was only the two of us we made the best of not such a terrible situation!

You will need a car, and driving over the mountain on the "beast" is quite an experience--even more thrilling at night.

If you plan on consuming any canned goods, pack a can opener. It seems that they still do not supply one. Thank goodness for Walmart ...

The beach is gorgeous. The snorkeling is OK, but better snorkeling (and shore diving) can be had at Cane Bay beach, just ten minutes down the road.
Buck Island is a must-do excursion.


----------



## pedro47 (May 6, 2012)

Anne S said:


> Take it! You won't be disappointed! I gather that you have read my review dated Jan. 8, 2010 (I forgot to add the date of our stay, which was tow glorious weeks in July 2009).  We own in Aruba, have been to over twenty Caribbean islands (many more than once), and St. Croix ranks in the top five on my list.
> 
> I loved the resort, after getting over the disappointment of being assigned a studio insted of the one bedroom that were were supposed to get. However, the location of our unit couldn't be beat, and since it was only the two of us we made the best of not such a terrible situation!
> 
> ...



This is a very small resort; snorkeling can be a little better if you use frozen peas. Inside tip by a islander.  Enjoy !!!


----------



## Larry (May 7, 2012)

Quilter said:


> I asked similar questions earlier this year on this thread:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165214



Thanks Quilter and yes yours was one of the reviews that I read that had me leaning towards confirming the week. After doing additional research on St. Croix and things to do  there we decided to take the week.

We are not going until December 2013 so will probably come back to this thread to get more information as we get closer to our trip.


----------



## Tia (May 7, 2012)

Let us know how you found the resort and the island  . Have friends who took their grown family there a couple years ago and they were happy, they didn't stay in a timeshare, most of them dive.


----------



## blueparrot (May 8, 2012)

My brother and his wife stayed there and loved it.  We have only been to St. Croix on a day trip frm St. Thomas, but want to go back and spend more time there.


----------



## Larry (May 8, 2012)

Anne S said:


> Take it! You won't be disappointed! I gather that you have read my review dated Jan. 8, 2010 (I forgot to add the date of our stay, which was tow glorious weeks in July 2009).  We own in Aruba, have been to over twenty Caribbean islands (many more than once), and St. Croix ranks in the top five on my list.
> 
> I loved the resort, after getting over the disappointment of being assigned a studio insted of the one bedroom that were were supposed to get. However, the location of our unit couldn't be beat, and since it was only the two of us we made the best of not such a terrible situation!
> 
> ...



Thanks Ann and I meant to say that it was your review which helped me decide to take the unit.

Tuggers are the best at providing helpful information.


----------



## Laurie (May 8, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> This is a very small resort; snorkeling can be a little better if you use frozen peas. Inside tip by a islander.


Frozen peas are apparently not good for the fish nor for coral reef ecology - we learned this after using them our first time snorkeling in Hawaii, and they sure did attract the fish, but I personally wouldn't do it again. You might want to do your own research on that, and draw your own conclusions...


----------



## Anne S (May 9, 2012)

Larry said:


> Thanks Ann and I meant to say that it was your review which helped me decide to take the unit.
> 
> Tuggers are the best at providing helpful information.



Great! I hope that you'll enjoy it as much as we did!


----------

